# Marathon runners



## NBeebe (May 28, 2011)

So as I try to be patient waiting for April 2011 PE exam results (first attempt, civil-structural), I wondered if any other fellow engineers have become addicted to running? I have just started training for my second marathon; completed the full 26.2 last Oct 3rd, then completed a half marathon 27 days later. The experience was unforgetable, and seems to have become my one and only hobby (not that I am complaining).


----------



## momech (May 28, 2011)

I've taken up running to get in shape and lose weight. I mostly run on a very low impact treadmill, but I've made a few runs on the street. I've thought about going for a 5k or 10k, but every time I hit the streets, the impact is really rough on my lower back. If I can shed 30 or 40 pounds, maybe it will get better. I sure hope so.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 29, 2011)

I'd like to run a half this year, but taking a condensed summer MBA class screws over a good chunk of my free time. I trained for one a couple years back and was getting to 10-11 miles comfortably...then ended up needing two foot surgeries for my troubles. I'm great at getting injured.


----------



## navyasw02 (May 29, 2011)

I did the OC half marathon earlier this month as my first one and surprisingly enjoyed it despite my previous grumblings. The course was fantastic, if you ever get a chance, I'd highly recommend a trip out there to do it. We ran around newport beach and along all the super expensive neighborhoods that are proof why the Orange County is the most expensive in the country.


----------



## NBeebe (May 29, 2011)

I kind of did things backwards, as the full marathon was the first race I have run in my entire life. I was in football in high school, and never got into track, but I have run on treadmills regularly since college (I am almost 31 now). Before 2009, the longest I ever ran at one time was 5 miles; now that's almost like a warmup! My times were decent, 4:06 for the full and 1:47 for the half. The half went very smooth, but the full gave me quad cramps at 21 miles, which I never had in training. I hit the 20 mile mark at 2:58, so I was on pace for 3:53, but the cramps added 13 min to that over the last 5.2 miles. Going to follow the 100 day marathon plan by Marius Bakken this year. The program should do a much better job of pushing my anaerobic threshold higher. The popular training programs seem to have little variation in pace, with most of the miles being slow and easy, which seems to create slow runners. I am pumped to be doing interval work as a part of my training program.


----------



## roadwreck (May 29, 2011)

I ran my first full marathon last month in 3:54. It was a ver hot day, which I believe seriously hindered my time. So I figured I'd give it another go this fall.


----------



## momech (May 30, 2011)

Wow! Those both sound like fantastic times for 1st marathons.


----------



## NBeebe (May 30, 2011)

Would be nice to qualify for Boston someday, but I need a 3:10 for that! That's 7:14 miles, which is between my current 5k and 10k race pace. Can't imagine that being my marathon pace! 3:45 is my goal for the Twin Cities marathon this fall.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 30, 2011)

^ I watch the Boston marathon from around Mile 6 each year since I've lived in the area. It's amazing to see the elite runners when they go by, they are just flat out fast. The disabled runners are also pretty inspirational.

If you qualify, and I still live here, stop by for a complimentary pasta dinner at the VTE Haus.


----------



## NBeebe (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the invite - the elites amaze me too; nothing like running 4:50 miles x 26.2! I MIGHT be able to grind out ONE mile in just under 6 minutes if I am having an incredible day.


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2011)

thats a really good time rw.

Ive run 4 - all hovering around 4 hours, my last I did the minimal training and I hit 5 hours...

I want to do another one, but kid baseball &amp; softball eat up a tremendous amount of free time (yes thats an excuse)

every time I finshed one I said I would never do another one, and then about 3 months later the idea creeps back into my head


----------



## roadwreck (May 31, 2011)

Thanks RG. I know it's a good time, it's just not what I was hoping for. I did all my training over the winter months, and most of my long training runs before the sun came up. This meant I was training in a lot of 30-50 degree weather. The day of the race started in the low 50's, but quickly warmed to 80. That doesn't sound that hot but I felt like I was melting on the course.

I know I'll do another one, but right now the thought of training just hurts. It really is a time consuming hobby. It was hard enough to get training runs in without having kids (sometimes its tough to explain why you can't stay late at the office today b/c you have to get a 10 mile run in before the sun sets).


----------



## NBeebe (May 31, 2011)

The first thing I thought after I crossed the finish line in 4:06 was "I can't WAIT to do this again next year!" Then, 27 days later, I ran the half marathon, and I felt the same exact way. I knew at that point I was hooked! Living in Western WI, I do most of my winter training indoors on the treadmill and do cross training and more intense weight lifting to mix it up. I will run outside in the winter if the temperature is above about 20 degrees F with little to no wind, and the roads are clear enough of snow and ice that I feel like I won't slip and fall. The thing I like about running fall races in this area (especially the marathon) is I am training during the hottest months of the year, so when I get to the actual race, the cooler temperatures and lower humidity are very refreshing.

I can relate to the "I can't stay late because I have to run long tonight". Most weekly runs aren't bad, but I get a few weeknight runs that take me 1 1/2 to 2 hours to complete.


----------



## CbusPaul (May 31, 2011)

I just did a half in 1:36. Working towards my first full this fall. Just got back from a run in the hotness today and not sure I want to train with long runs all summer.


----------



## NBeebe (May 31, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> I just did a half in 1:36. Working towards my first full this fall. Just got back from a run in the hotness today and not sure I want to train with long runs all summer.


That is a fantastic half time, congrats! Based on that time, I would guess you are targeting 3:25 to 3:30 for a full?


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2011)

I have wanted to find a marathon that was either on a stretch of A1A or somewhere (East Coast) where the entire 26.2 mile run is along the coast.

My neighbor runs a marathon every 2 months, he is in super good shape, he is very dedicated to his running routine.

His son was on the same baseball team as my son last spring. He never attended a single game, never helped him learn to throw, hit, did extra batting practice,etc. The park we play at has a lot of over zelous folks who believe that on the first day, God invented baseball (very serious) you get my drift...

anyways his son quit about 2/3 of the way through, you could tell he was about to cry every time he struck out, or when he couldnt throw from LF to SS.. it just always sort of pissed me off that I would see his Dad go for his normal run routine day in day out and couldnt take an hour or so every couple days to help his son learn how to swing a bat...


----------



## momech (May 31, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I have wanted to find a marathon that was either on a stretch of A1A or somewhere (East Coast) where the entire 26.2 mile run is along the coast.
> 
> My neighbor runs a marathon every 2 months, he is in super good shape, he is very dedicated to his running routine.
> 
> ...


That is sad!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 31, 2011)

^Depends on how devoted to running you are. I like to jog now and again, but for my wife it's a way of life. Nearly every morning regardless of the weather, she's out there. For some people, it means a lot.


----------



## Road Guy (May 31, 2011)

More about being selfish than devotion


----------



## NBeebe (May 31, 2011)

momech said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I have wanted to find a marathon that was either on a stretch of A1A or somewhere (East Coast) where the entire 26.2 mile run is along the coast.
> ...


I agree. My 6 year old daughter just started soccer a couple weeks ago, and I adjusted my running schedule to make it to all of her practices. They grow up so fast, if you ignore them like that, they will be walking up to get their HS diploma before you know it.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy National Running Day!


----------



## NBeebe (Jun 1, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> Happy National Running Day!


That it is! Got my run in today; it's amazing how easy the effort feels running a few miles shortly after finding out I passed the PE exam. Felt like I could go forever just on adrenaline!


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 2, 2011)

NBeebe said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Happy National Running Day!
> ...


I also went for a run, but it didn't feel easy or effortless. It was 95 degrees and miserable.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh, and I signed up for my second marathon last night (discounted prices for national running day). 

Now I just have to stop being such a slacker and get back to training. :\


----------



## envirotex (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm going to run my second half on 12/4...but I'm having problems getting past the first three or four miles because it's 102 here today, again...miserable.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 7, 2011)

I've started running in the mornings before work due to a combination of avoiding the heat of the afternoon/evening and a hectic work schedule. Getting in 4-6 miles before work isn't that much trouble for me, anything longer then that requires some serious dedication for getting out of bed. At the weekends I do my longer runs, but I still typically start by 5:30-6am to finish up before the sun really starts beating down. Even doing that it's still pretty miserable. By the time I'm done I look like I just got out of the shower (fully clothed of course). Chaffing becomes a serious issue too at that point. hmy:


----------



## envirotex (Jul 7, 2011)

I work out at 5:30 three days a week for core conditioning and even that has gotten pretty warm lately...It's pretty easy to get up on those days because I work with a group, and if I don't show up they start calling and texting...I just need to drag my self out of bed on anther two days of the week, maybe I need a running buddy, but I actually like running by myself because I work out in a group the rest of the time...sorry rambling, obviously, I need to go for a run...


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 7, 2011)

ran after work at the Kennesaw Mountain Trail yesterday, it was a little cooler in the trees/ shade but damn that was the longest its ever taken me to do 5 miles.....


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 7, 2011)

It's slow going even in the mornings. The humidity is brutal. It makes running much more of a chore.


----------



## NBeebe (Jul 8, 2011)

Chafing sucks! I use the redneck solution to the only spot I have problems - duct tape on the nipples baby, but only on runs longer than about 6-8 miles (which is most of them, of course!). I do my long runs on Sat mornings and have been trying to get going by 5:30am for most of them.

Last Friday I did a 3 mile short run when it was 96 degrees (with a 106 heat index!)....any longer than that and I think I probably would have melted into the pavement!


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 8, 2011)

Duct tape? hmy:

I would think removing the tape would be as painful as the chaffing.

Body Glide works pretty well for me.







I typically only use it for the long runs, but with the humidity and heat right now the definition of a long run is getting to be fewer and fewer miles.

On a somewhat related note I just read this depressing article about obesity rates in the USA . Seems as a nation we are getting fatter and fatter. 

http://healthyamericans.org/report/88/


----------



## willsee (Jul 8, 2011)

Rock on Kentucky we aren't in the over 30 category

Nevermind just checked the link


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

Louisiana made an improvement late in the game! Was 30+% and then backed down to a measely 25-29%. Kick assness.


----------



## willsee (Jul 8, 2011)

I know not marathons

But my mom just got into running and finished her first 5k on a bum ankle in 34 minutes I think. She's always gone to the gym and stuff but this is her first race and now she is hooked and looking for another one. I bet by 50 she'll run in a mini marathon (48 now)


----------



## NBeebe (Jul 8, 2011)

Duct tape works great, especially for the nipples....it's not really that bad taking it off, but works great as a barrier while running. I have considered body glide before, and I have used vaseline, which worked OK, but duct tape is the cats ass!

I agree on the obesity topic. I have been there before; I got married in August 2003, two months after completing my bachelor of civil engineering, and I was 265 lbs (I am only 5'-10"). I was much more of the power lifter type in my college days and was actually fairly strong (example, bench press = 375 lbs, squat = 550 lbs). I yo-yo'd around between 225 and 260 from 2003 until early 2008, when I decided I needed to change. Then, in about 6 months I dropped my weight down to 180 lbs, and in 2009, started my running hobby.

So as someone who has been among the obese, and now NOT, I can't even put into words how much better I feel day in and day out now than I did for all those years. I remember something as simple as running up one flight of steps at the office and being almost out of breath. Now doing that only slightly raises the heart rate, and it recovers almost instantly.


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

NBeebe said:


> Duct tape works great, especially for the nipples....it's not really that bad taking it off, but works great as a barrier while running. I have considered body glide before, and I have used vaseline, which worked OK, but duct tape is the cats ass!


I do NOT want to put a cat's ass on my nipples.


----------



## roadwreck (Jul 8, 2011)

Master slacker said:


> NBeebe said:
> 
> 
> > Duct tape works great, especially for the nipples....it's not really that bad taking it off, but works great as a barrier while running. I have considered body glide before, and I have used vaseline, which worked OK, but duct tape is the cats ass!
> ...


but the clamps attached to a car battery are still okay, right?


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 8, 2011)

Only if the red one goes on the right nipple. Otherwise, it just won't look right.


----------



## envirotex (May 30, 2012)

About to start training again...looking for a destination half-marathon in the fall. Any recommendations?


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2012)

Greenland?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 30, 2012)

Kenya. You would have plenty of training partners there...


----------



## envirotex (May 30, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Greenland?


Too cold.



Dexman PE said:


> Kenya. You would have plenty of training partners there...


Too hot.

This is more like what I was thinking.

http://www.run4oregonwine.com/


----------



## NBeebe (May 30, 2012)

I'm starting to ramp up my miles in preparation for an October 7th full marathon. Probably do a half marathon the last weekend in August as well. Then probably another half marathon on October 27th.


----------



## Master slacker (May 30, 2012)

envirotex said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > Greenland?
> ...


Maybe Dleg could toss a few nukes over there to warm it up.


----------



## csb (May 30, 2012)

Denver Rock and Roll Half Marathon! We can drink Fat Tire afterwards


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 30, 2012)

I feel lucky to live in Portland OR, there are a ton of events, from my favorite http://www.hoodtocoast.com/ to multiple 1/2 marathons.

I think at some point I will get off my ass (have a 10 month old) and run a full marathon. Not too easy right now with my signifigant other trying to finish her BA in Nursing.

Thanks for reminding me what I have been putting off.


----------



## envirotex (May 30, 2012)

^^^That looks pretty cool. I really like Portland too. I've been twice for a couple of conferences, and I can't wait to go back on vacation even if I have run a 1/2.

I think that the Rock n Roll in Denver would be fun too, but I'm worried about the 5000' elevation difference between here and there.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2012)

My wife is doing the Portland marathon in Oct.. She's trying to get me to also, but I haven't put as much time into training as she has. Every time I get past 1.5 miles my left knee IT band area starts to get sore. Ran a 5k in Seattle the first week of May, and had a hitch in my gidee-up after.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2012)

^^^try some strength training for your quads, that helps knees


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2012)

pbrme,

Have you run marathons before? Half marathons?

Most training programs I've seen are 16 weeks long, so for an October event you are on the borderline of being able to squeeze that in. Most of those training programs assume that you already have a decent running base built up and you are doing 15-20 miles per week before you even start the marathon training program. Depending on your overall fitness level you may be able to jump right in with no problem but if you are experiencing lingering problems after running a 5k, running a marathon might not be the best idea. You can certainly give the training a try and see how it goes before signing up.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2012)

pbrme said:


> My wife is doing the Portland marathon in Oct.. She's trying to get me to also, but I haven't put as much time into training as she has. Every time I get past 1.5 miles my left knee IT band area starts to get sore. Ran a 5k in Seattle the first week of May, and had a hitch in my gidee-up after.





envirotex said:


> ^^^try some strength training for your quads, that helps knees


Get fitted for shoes. Wearing shoes that don't complement your running form can lead to these sorts of problems too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

I've heard that if running causes pain, the best way to avoid pain is to stop running, but that's just a rumor...


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2012)

never. I would go insane.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I've heard that if running causes pain, the best way to avoid pain is to stop running, but that's just a rumor...


running doesn't cause pain, running incorrectly causes pain. 

I must admit I was hurting while doing my track workout this morning. I took several weeks off from running while I was on vacation and getting back into it is tough.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

I went in to the doctor's office a while back and said, "It hurts when I do this."

His response, "Well then don't do that."


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> I went in to the doctor's office a while back and said, "It hurts when I do this."
> 
> His response, "Well then don't do that."


Dr Nick Riviera?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)

There are other physical activities that can be done to prevent you from going crazy.

Modern Warfare 3 is one of them....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

Battlefield 3 is my game of choice.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Battlefield 3 is my game of choice.


And a damn good one at that. It was a toss-up between those 2 on which to get. I have too many games in the vault currently and don't have time for BF3. Among them are MW3, L4D2 (great zombie apocalypse game), Company of Heroes, Crysis 2, and Magicka (like the old Gauntlet). A few have been urging me to get Diablo III, but I probably wouldn't have much time to play that either. LOL Do you use Steam?

EDIT: thread derailed. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 13, 2012)

I have only a half-dozen or so games in my PS3 library. Grand Theft Auto, Final Fantasy 13, Street Fighter, Red Dead Redemption, Battlefield 3 are the ones that come to mind. As you can see, all of them (minus street fighter) are long-term commitment type games with long story lines, ever expanding "free roam" capabilities, and RDR &amp; BF3 have good online/multi-player options. I don't usually buy a game unless I've exhausted my options or got bored with my current game. I haven't even started looking for my next game yet as BF3 has plenty more gameplay left for me.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2012)

knight1fox3 said:


> EDIT: thread derailed. LOL


&lt;_&lt;


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2012)

roadwreck said:


> pbrme,
> 
> Have you run marathons before? Half marathons?
> 
> Most training programs I've seen are 16 weeks long, so for an October event you are on the borderline of being able to squeeze that in. Most of those training programs assume that you already have a decent running base built up and you are doing 15-20 miles per week before you even start the marathon training program. Depending on your overall fitness level you may be able to jump right in with no problem but if you are experiencing lingering problems after running a 5k, running a marathon might not be the best idea. You can certainly give the training a try and see how it goes before signing up.


^Thought I'd at least practice with the wife to show support and to get in better shape, but doubt I'll actually run the race. (See, a seed of doubt has been planted) The longest I've ever ran in my life was 15 miles for fun one day, at no realized pace. The longest race I've done are 5k's and those have always been 9-10 m/mi. I just don't like distance running, but sprinting is fun (I.E. kickball, or chasing down our chickens) and I would rather bike or rock climb for exercise.

Hmmm... I think you might be on to something with the shoes. I never had this problem until I switched shoes on the last race. I had my previous pair fitted at a place called Runner's Sole, and every race in them thru the last (St. Pat's 5K) I was fine. Then we went to Seattle for a Fiesta Ole' 5K on May 5th, picked up a pair of light weight (almost barefoot) Brooks at the Rack for 40 bones. After that race, my IT band or something hurt going down stairs or any decline. I had this same injury on a hiking trip on Mt. Rainier and needed PT. But it sounds like it's probably the shoes. Will have to run in the old pair to compare. Hmmm...


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2012)

If your running style isn't conducive for a minimalist shoe then you probably would see problems switching to those, especially if the first time you wore them was a race, where you would be pushing yourself. I've read that their are a number of perceived benefits to running in minimalist shoes but all of them rely on the runner either adapting to that running style or already having it to begin with. If you have a "heel strike" running form then minimalist shoes aren't for you, or at the very least you need to ease into them until you develop a running stride where you land on the ball of your foot first.

I encourage you to run the training runs with your wife. That would be great for supporting her and benefit you in the process. Of course listen to what your body is telling you and don't continue to push yourself if you experience pain. Who knows, maybe you'll go through the training with her and end up running the race too. Does she have a training plan? Is she training with other people? I know it was a big help for me while training to have someone to run with. It makes you accountable (you can't just blow off the run) and it makes those long training runs a lot more enjoyable if there is someone there (suffering) with you.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm a "Ka-clump, Ka-clump.... braaaainsss" style runner, so this makes sense. Next run will be in my old'ns.

She is on a training plan, off a marathon site. So far she's been doing pretty good with it, only missing a couple days. I've just started joining her in the training and only go on the shorter runs with her so far since this weird pain showed up at the Fiesta 5k. She doesn't have a partner other than me, so I bike with her on the longer runs. Holy cow, riding 6mph on a road bike suh-ucks! but I do it for her. She had meniscus surgery last July (skiing fall 2011), and is in the recoup phase. She's made it a goal to run the distance this year, or make an effort, limited only by the residual pain she still experiences. I'm pretty proud of her, and will be there to cheer her on at the least.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow, that's great that she just decided to do this on her own. I only ran my first one because the friends I run with coaxed me into it. I'm pretty sure I never would have opted to do it without some peer pressure. It also helped that four other people I run with regularly signed up for the same race, so I had plenty of training partners. That really helps on those 20+ mile training runs. Doing that alone suh-ucks a lot worse then riding a road bike at 6mph.


----------



## envirotex (Jun 13, 2012)

Even with the shoes, cross-training really helps...You'll get much better at running sooner with a lot fewer aches and pains if you cross train.


----------



## pbrme (Jun 13, 2012)

I hear you there. Need to get the quads back in shape. I use to not have to worry about this, as we were avid roadbikers, ski/board 'ers but after her tumble last year in Jan. we both went sedentary. I should've kept up my routine, but that look of sadness in her eyes everytime a group would go out... so I hung it up to help her cope. After her surgery last year in July, she was on crutches for a couple months. We switched gyms to one that was closer, but without a climbing wall, and a better lap pool. Around Dec. she could start xtraing lightly, and got the clear to ease back into training in Jan. this year. She set a goal for the marathon in Oct. and has been doing a pretty dang good job keeping up with training schedule. She still has some random soreness, or complaints post workout, but from what some sports injured friends say, this could last for a couple yrs. As for me, we both started of strong in Jan., I just fell off the wagon around the same time home projects started to take priority. This was also the second season I missed on the snow. 

Starting to get back into a routine tho, need home projects fairy to make a visit.


----------

